# Looking for examples of Welsh psalm singing



## Wayne (Mar 5, 2010)

Interesting what you can find working from link to link.

On the Against Heresies blog, the most recent post is breathtakingly beautiful:

[video=youtube;r-PI_9dDHCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-PI_9dDHCg&feature=player_embedded[/video]

That in turn caused me to wonder if I could find examples of a Welsh men's choir singing psalms. [still looking]
but I did find this which looks interesting:

Calvin Institute of Christian Worship - Voicing God's Psalms


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 5, 2010)

that made all my hairs stand up. I confess I know of plenty of recordings of hymns, but not psalms.

I suspect that you might get some joy by contacting your Presbyterian brethren in the two EPCEW churches in Cardiff (Evangelical Presbyterian Church in England and Wales) - I believe it has strong PCA links as a denomination.


----------



## Laura (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Wow. Psalm 86 is probably my favorite psalter selection. It seems like all the tunes I like are Welsh. But the tune to 86 fits the words_ perfectly_.
_ Bow down thine ear, O Lord, and hear;
for I am poor, and great my need;
Preserve my soul, for thee I fear;
O God, thy trusting servant heed._


----------

